# Thai Language Schools



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey everybody,

Does anybody here know of any good Thai language schools (that focus on conversation) in Chiang Mai, Khon Kaen, Korat, Chaiyaphum, or Lampang? I have read about Payap Uni. in Chiang Mia and some local private schools in the Chiang Mai but have not been able to find much info for schools in Isan. Thanks for any info.

-Andrew


----------

